# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εχω να μπαρκαρω 20 χρονια

## chios1

Για και χαρα παιδια,ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα και ηθελα πληροφοριες απο ατομα που ισως γνωριζουν.
Εχω πτυχιο ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧ και  εκανα 13 μηνες θαλασσια υπηρεσια,τους 12 σαν δοκιμος και ενα μηνα τριτος,που χρειαζονταν τοτε (1994) για να παρω το διπλωμα του τριτου,πραγμα που δεν εκανα ποτε εδω και 20 χρονια.
Γνωριζει καποιος αν μπορω να κανω κατι τωρα? η πρεπει ολα απο την αρχη.Νομιζω απ οτι εχω ψαξει αν καταφερω και φυγω 8 μηνες σαν δοκιμος μετα μπορω να κανω τα χαρτια και να το παρω το διπλωμα.Ηθελα την γνωμη σας.Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Apostolos

Στην ηλικία σου πολύ δύσκολα θα σε πάρει κάποιος δόκιμο. Ίσως εκπαιδευόμενο Γ μηχανικό αλλα και αυτό το βλέπω δύσκολο

----------


## chios1

> Στην ηλικία σου πολύ δύσκολα θα σε πάρει κάποιος δόκιμο. Ίσως εκπαιδευόμενο Γ μηχανικό αλλα και αυτό το βλέπω δύσκολο


Καλημερα και ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια,δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει και εκπαιδευομενος Γ. Τωρα για το θεμα ευρεσης εργασιας,λογω του κλαδου ενασχολησης μου στη στερια και λογω γνωριμιων,πιστευω να τα καταφερω.

----------

